# curious about Adirondack meaning



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

This is just one of those silly little questions when you have nothing else to think about.

I always wondered how the word Adirondack came to mean a type of furniture. I see that word all over wooden lawn chair boxes at the store and even tables are in the Adirondack style.

Why were they named that?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Adirondack
Not sure but this is what I found. Interesting findings however.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw this on a site desribing it....


It is generally accepted that the word _Adirondack_ is derived from the Mohawk Indian word _atirú:taks_, literally meaning “tree eaters.” The acute accent indicates that the stress is on that syllable; the colon marks a preceding long vowel. Because there was no written Mohawk language when the name originated, probably in the late 1500s, various phonetic spellings of the word have been used. 

Interesting :scratchhead:


----------

